# My honeys gore



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Her is my wifes lights, one got damaged and is in repair. Her first season, she is whopping me.  I purchased the frames for a few bucks off of craigs and the guy was so proud they had no scratches....hehehe:devil: , little did he know. These will be on a power surging circuit, no need for flickers.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh yeah..she really likes sickies red glue sticks!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Oh yea....*

Love It...........:d :d


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Is that cool! she's doing a fantastic job, tongue! The glue sticks really make that thing pop, too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ewww that's nasty....in a good way.
Love it.
See what you started, Sickie?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

She is nasty....in a good way!

Sorry for the blur, iPhone photos sux!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Almsot as gross as...*

...your username, toungesandwich! Seriously looks undercooked gross!


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a beauty!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey DC, the tongues won't hurt you, but the white bread will kill you!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Absolutely "grousome" there! Love it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice...... very nice indeed!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee hee...That's great. Nice and goopy-gory.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That thing is AWESOME...my husband even liked it. Great job.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice work. I really like this. Fun stuff.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

nice original take of an old classic! she definately has an eye for this stuff!


----------

